# Uber Black!



## DavronYu (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi, I need an advice about cars.
I’ve been looking for a car to drive Uber Black. But can’t find anything that is under my budget. I know that there’s probably no black car for under 20k or less but thats my budget limit. 
Any reasonable advice appreciated!
Thanks!


----------



## Jcposeidon (Oct 3, 2017)

Check out an auction


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Raise your budget. 
If it's UBER black you want, it's UBER black you should get


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

You can get cars that qualify for black for under $10k, heck you can suv qualifying cars for under $15k


----------



## DavronYu (Sep 4, 2017)

UberDezNutz said:


> You can get cars that qualify for black for under $10k, heck you can suv qualifying cars for under $15k


Any examples please? 
Like what year and models that fit in my range and qualify for uber black?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

DavronYu said:


> Any examples please?
> Like what year and models that fit in my range and qualify for uber black?


I don't know the year ranges but look for a cheaper model Mercedes. I think it's the C class. 
Or a Lincoln Town car


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

*Qualifying SUVs for Uber Black and SUV*
Model year 2012 or newer:


Cadillac Escalade ESV
Chevrolet Suburban
GMC Yukon XL
Infiniti QX56, QX80
Lexus LX
Lincoln Navigator L
Mercedes-Benz GL-Class
*Qualifying Sedans for Uber Black*
Model year 2013 or newer:


Audi A6, A7
BMW 5 Series
Cadillac XTS
Infiniti Q70
Jaguar XF
Lexus GS
Mercedes-Benz E-Class
...NOT C-Class LOL!

The winner seems to be the Suburban:


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

If you're gonna go through everything to get licensed and insured for UberBlack you should do SUV too . It seems to me that UberSUV has more demand than Black and pays more . Also seems that LyftLUXSUV has higher demand than LyftLUX while paying more . 

I know the other night when my wife and I went out with two other Couples we took UberSUV the entire night . I imagine a lot of people also take SUV over XL when they're going out they may not be long rides but base fare is $20 net . Also Airport runs are going to be huge for SUV not so much Black


----------



## KungFuPanda (Jun 27, 2017)

DavronYu said:


> Hi, I need an advice about cars.
> I've been looking for a car to drive Uber Black. But can't find anything that is under my budget. I know that there's probably no black car for under 20k or less but thats my budget limit.
> Any reasonable advice appreciated!
> Thanks!


You can find full size gm suvs 2012-2014 for 20k fairly easily. 3rd row MKTs also. For sedans even more options.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

KungFuPanda said:


> You can find full size gm suvs 2012-2014 for 20k fairly easily. 3rd row MKTs also. For sedans even more options.


If you're mechanically handy you can get a car that qualifies for everything for under $10k it's gonna have high miles but cars like the GM 5.3 are pretty bullet proof and even when they do break they're cheap and easy to fix


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> I don't know the year ranges but look for a cheaper model Mercedes. I think it's the C class.
> Or a Lincoln Town car


I got a Lincoln Town Car to do uber black. When I went down to the uber office, they told me Town Car was no longer on the black list just a bunch of ridiculous cars like MayBach, Bentley, Rolls Royce, ect, ect .


----------



## Jalal (Nov 25, 2017)

Which one do you prefer in Chicago and suburbs friends
Uber SUV or Black? Which makes better money?


----------



## YourPrivateDriver (Jul 5, 2016)

Snowblind said:


> *Qualifying SUVs for Uber Black and SUV*
> Model year 2012 or newer:
> 
> 
> ...


too bad that vehicle you listed only will last till the end of the year if uber keeps 5 years or newer standard on SUV. Then the car won't qualify for SUV anymore and you will have to take the lower platforms


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

YourPrivateDriver said:


> too bad that vehicle you listed only will last till the end of the year if uber keeps 5 years or newer standard on SUV. Then the car won't qualify for SUV anymore and you will have to take the lower platforms


If you keep your rating above 4.85 they'll usually extend a year or two


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

what IS your budget?



Snowblind said:


> *Qualifying SUVs for Uber Black and SUV*
> Model year 2012 or newer:
> 
> 
> ...


He lives in New York
These are not the requirements for uber black in new york.
I don't think they have year restriction for new york:

https://www.uber.com/drive/new-york/get-started/vehicle-requirements/

Therefore you can drive a 2008 Nissan Armada


----------

